# Relaxed Hair Blogs...



## EbonyCPrincess (May 11, 2011)

*Relaxed Hair Blogs (UPDATED 8.31.12)*

I felt it was time to come back and update this thread.  I've added more awesome relaxed blogs, consolidated the list, and updated for those that are now transitioning!  As always if you have any others, please add them!
Again the list is in no particular order...although I must admit I am a bit biased and realize my favorites and those that are updated frequently are near the top of the list! lol

*UPDATED LIST*


Longing 4 Length
Just Grow Already
Hair I am World
Stranded: A HHJ
Relaxed Long Way 2 Grow
Hair De La Crème
The Awkward Stage
The Sizzling Mommy
Grow it Girl!
Relaxed and Loving It
Fancy Flair Lady
Healthy Hair by Special K
What’s Up with My Hair
Rana’s Healthy Hair Journey
Wishful Lengths
Miss Kibibbi
Relaxed Hair Health
The Anti-Hair Slave
Hair 2 Toe Beauty
Braids 4 Grow
Affair with Beauty
Diary of a Hair Obsession
http://chelsea-1corinthians1115.blogspot.com
Tays HJ
http://worldofhair.blogspot.com/ (Perfect Tresses)
Blessed Wmn Hair Journey
http://www.shorty2sweet59.com/
http://www.hairliciousinc.com/
http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/
http://myhealthyhairjourney.blogspot.com  (she hasn’t updated in a while, hope all is well)
http://fromwacktomidback.blogspot.com/
Healthy Hair Care Brew
Ghanian Emprezz
Fresh Lengths
Sdestra Hair Journey
The Jen Chronicles
My Pound Cake
Hairtastic Henissi
The Real Chocolette
The Hatter's Hair
Waist Length Wishes
Naija Hair Can Grow
http://relaxedthairapy.blogspot.com

*Transitioning:*
http://www.relaxedand4b.com/
http://hairs2me.blogspot.com/ (to locs)
http://www.loveyourtresses.com/
http://www.fromshorttolong.com 
http://healthyhairjunction.blogspot.com/ (transition completed)
http://londongirly-letsgrow.blogspot.com/ 
http://6footlonghair.blogspot.com/
http://hairshecomes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nix08 (May 11, 2011)

Raises glass to relaxed hair!!  As per your post in your blog EbonyCPrincess I too think we have the best of both worlds


----------



## JJamiah (May 11, 2011)

I am now following all of those Blogs thanks Ebony  Wonderful Thread


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 11, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Raises glass to relaxed hair!! As per your post in your blog @EbonyCPrincess I too think we have the best of both worlds


 
 awww shucks!  thanks Nix!!!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (May 11, 2011)

Mine!! I've gone from relaxed > natural > relaxed. www.hair2toebeauty.com


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 11, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> Mine!! I've gone from relaxed > natural > relaxed. www.hair2toebeauty.com


 
OH, I didn't list you?!?!  I thought your journey was fasinating!  I'm definitely already following!!! Such a blog stalker...


----------



## AlliCat (May 11, 2011)

AWESOME POST!!! Some of my favorite ones were already posted. Here are some more:

http://www.shorty2sweet59.com/
http://www.hairliciousinc.com/
http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/


----------



## Toy (May 11, 2011)

Thank u Ladies!!!


----------



## Malaika1 (May 11, 2011)

Great thread


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (May 11, 2011)

Here's mine. I don't post much, but I update with pics. I'm still working on reaching great lengths though.

http://www.relaxedand4b.com


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 11, 2011)

newbeginnings2010 - thanks!  I'm 4b too! And I'm also reaching for BSL.  Now following!

Thanks ladies for adding yours and other great blogs!  I now have a Kindle so its gotten real serious with my blog following...


----------



## shasha8685 (May 11, 2011)

I have one!

http://theawkwardstage-se.blogspot.com/


----------



## kami11213 (May 11, 2011)

Oooh, great thread...


----------



## shunemite (May 11, 2011)

op I really like your blog, was just lurking there and I especially like the article you posted on the hair shaft. It was a very interesting informative read.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 11, 2011)

The one in my siggy is pretty awesome too


----------



## sunnieb (May 11, 2011)

:woohoo:

Great relaxed hair thread!  Thanks OP!

I already follow some of these, but it's always great to add more.


----------



## 4evershika (May 11, 2011)

Aww, thanks for the blog shout ECP!!!


----------



## MsKikiStar (May 11, 2011)

Ooo more opportunities to stalk..uhh...I mean follow  other relaxed ladies hair progress!


----------



## H4irHappy (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I was beginning to think they were no more relaxed heads. Hopefully, I can start my own blog one day.


----------



## havilland (May 11, 2011)

Great list!


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## SqrpioQutie (May 11, 2011)

subscribing - i need some inspiration....


----------



## ProfectivGirl (May 11, 2011)

Man I am so excited to see this, while I absolutely love natural hair some of us just enjoy being relaxed so this is bery inspiring because honestly I think us relaxed heads are gonna become the minority, so keep it up ladies I cant wait to make it to at least shoulder length!

Sent from My Android


----------



## Jas123 (May 11, 2011)

great thread... great info


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 11, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> I have one!
> 
> http://theawkwardstage-se.blogspot.com/


 
Following...thanks for sharing!!!



shunemite said:


> op I really like your blog, was just lurking there and I especially like the article you posted on the hair shaft. It was a very interesting informative read.


 
 thank you ma'am!!!!  I appreciate that!



prettyfaceANB said:


> The one in my siggy is pretty awesome too


 
girl....already a follower!!!! LOL, blog AND youtube!

^^^See I follow so many relaxed ladies I couldn't list them all!  There are more of us out there with long and/or growing healthy hair than we think!!!


----------



## tasha7239 (May 11, 2011)

And I was really was planning on working today....I guess I will be blogg'n instead.


----------



## Nix08 (May 12, 2011)

Bump....any more?


----------



## niqu92 (May 12, 2011)

yaaay im happy for this thread because it seems like almost every blog i stumble upon is about natural hair im about to save all these blogs to my computer lol


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 12, 2011)

Here's another one, I'm sure she's an LHCF member http://www.antihairslave.com/


----------



## beloved1bx (May 12, 2011)

http://kibibihair.blogspot.com/

She has waist length relaxed hair that's gorgeous.  I want to be her hair when I grow up.

I follow most of these blogs already.  If anyone has a google/gmail account you can use the 'reader' tab to follow/subscribe to your favorite blogs.  That way you can go to one place to see everything and it automatically updates every time one of the blogs puts up a new post.


----------



## sunnieb (May 12, 2011)

H4irHappy said:


> Thanks for posting! I was beginning to think they were no more relaxed heads. Hopefully, I can start my own blog one day.



Start it!  Start it!  Start it!  

I plan to start a blog one day.  I even have a website.    Just need to find the time to get it up and running.


----------



## trendsetta25 (May 12, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess

Mine is in my siggy 
I'm gonna stalk the ones u listed


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 12, 2011)

I've found some great new blogs to follow, thanks for sharing ladies!!!

bump...bump....

and to all those "thinking" about it - GET STARTED NOW!  RIGHT NAH!!!!


----------



## MissMusic (May 13, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I see a lot of threads asking for new relaxed YouTubers, but recently I've discovered quite a few awesome blogs!  Here are a few of my favorites, in no particular order:
> 
> http://myhealthyhairjourney.blogspot.com
> http://www.hairiamworld.com/
> ...



Ahh, thx for including me OP


----------



## sunnieb (May 14, 2011)

Bumping.......


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 15, 2011)

There has been a few amazing length updates from a couple of ladies in the last week or so!  Congrats ladies, keep growing!!!  I'm not sure....but I think most of the bloggers listed by everyone are APL or beyond.  And MOST didn't start their journey there.  So inspiring!!!

Hope some of you other ladies that are "thinking" are busy writing right now!  LOL!


----------



## againstallodds (May 15, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I see a lot of threads asking for new relaxed YouTubers, but recently I've discovered quite a few awesome blogs!  Here are a few of my favorites, in no particular order:
> 
> http://myhealthyhairjourney.blogspot.com
> http://www.hairiamworld.com/
> ...



EbonyCPrincess Awwwww, thanks for the blog love!


----------



## blessedandlucky (May 15, 2011)

bumping


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 16, 2011)

Loving this thread!! Another relaxed beaut to enjoy: http://www.loveyourtresses.com/


----------



## almondjoi85 (May 16, 2011)

miss_cheveious said:


> Here's another one, I'm sure she's an LHCF member http://www.antihairslave.com/




HEY!  That's me!  I'm am a member!  Thanks for posting my link


----------



## SelfStyled (May 16, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH for this thread!!!!

Here is another http://zanandrob.com/


----------



## trendsetta25 (May 16, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess i added a link of your blog to my site...thanks for the support!!!


----------



## miss_cheveious (May 16, 2011)

almondjoi85- your welcome! I really enjoy your site, it's on my RSS feed.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 16, 2011)

miss_cheveious said:


> Loving this thread!! Another relaxed beaut to enjoy: http://www.loveyourtresses.com/


 
THANKS!  I didn't have this one, it looks like another goodie!



almondjoi85 said:


> HEY! That's me!  I'm am a member! Thanks for posting my link


LOL, hey there!!!  I'm already a follower, love it!



SelfStyled said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for this thread!!!!
> 
> Here is another http://zanandrob.com/


 
You are more than welcome, yes I forgot this one too!  Her satin braidout is revolutionary...although I haven't mastered it yet.  LOL.



trendsetta25 said:


> @EbonyCPrincess i added a link of your blog to my site...thanks for the support!!!


 
Thank you!!!!  I loved that style you did recently with the loose curls in the front and back up.  It looked amazing!
*****************************************************

Is it bad that now I am recognizing ppl by the blog links in their siggys...not their screen names?!?!


----------



## MsKibibi (May 16, 2011)

beloved1bx said:


> http://kibibihair.blogspot.com/
> 
> She has waist length relaxed hair that's gorgeous.  I want to be her hair when I grow up.
> 
> I follow most of these blogs already.  If anyone has a google/gmail account you can use the 'reader' tab to follow/subscribe to your favorite blogs.  That way you can go to one place to see everything and it automatically updates every time one of the blogs puts up a new post.



Thanks for posting my blog!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 10, 2011)

bump....

here's another I've been following for a while.  she uses braids and lace wigs as her protective style and her retention has been on point!
http://braids4grow.blogspot.com/

Any more out there?


----------



## iamtan (Jun 10, 2011)

shasha8685 said:


> I have one!
> 
> http://theawkwardstage-se.blogspot.com/



Even though i'm natural, I FREAKING LOVE your hair blog!!!!  
You're so inspirational.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.diaryofahairobsession.com/

Another one!


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks again for this thread, ECP! Finding a lot of cool blogs on here!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (Jun 12, 2011)

Shamelessly adding my new blog  lol. Although I am transitioning now.  4 months post woo hoo.  But if anyone wants to come join me it's: http://newb2beauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 12, 2011)

Newbie2Beauty said:


> Shamelessly adding my new blog  lol. Although I am transitioning now.  4 months post woo hoo.  But if anyone wants to come join me it's: http://newb2beauty.blogspot.com/



I am a subscriber to your blog and YT dear!  I just didn't list you here because you are transitioning and this was for relaxed ladies.  But I love your hair and your blog!!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 12, 2011)

One of our own....lovely progress Aireen!

http://heartmau.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> One of our own....lovely progress Aireen!
> 
> http://heartmau.blogspot.com/



Wow, thanks EbonyCPrincess for the mention!  It's hardly a blog to me but I'll try to update more often!


----------



## Okay (Jun 13, 2011)

im loving this thread ladies!

i really wanna make my own blog soon!


----------



## H4irHappy (Jun 14, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Start it!  Start it!  Start it!
> 
> I plan to start a blog one day.  I even have a website.    Just need to find the time to get it up and running.



I'm so late, didn't see this response. I don't feel like my hair is "up to par" yet, .
Your hair is lovely though, you should definitely get that website going.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump.....

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 19, 2011)

Back with additional relaxed hair blogs! I don't think these have been listed.

http://worldofhair.blogspot.com/
http://healthyhairjunction.blogspot.com/
http://chelsea-1corinthians1115.blogspot.com/
http://www.relaxedlongway2grow.com/ (this one may have already been listed, not sure)
http://tayshj.blogspot.com/


----------



## mimi73 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great blogs!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 19, 2011)

http://londongirly-letsgrow.blogspot.com/

another!!!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jul 20, 2011)

Shamlessly adds my blog

http://www.healthyhair4Meplease.tumblr.com

I can't wait to check all of these out!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 20, 2011)

great thread


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump....

And a question:  Is it just me, or do the "blogger.com" ladies find Tumblr confusing?!  I feel a little remedial!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks EbonyCPrincess for this. I love to see relaxed heads (especially in the 4 range) grow long heads of beautiful hair.


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Jul 20, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread!! newly relaxed after being natural for ~10yrs. 
(This is harder than I remembered!!) THANKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

http://fromwacktomidback.blogspot.com/


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> thanks EbonyCPrincess for this. I love to see relaxed heads *(especially in the 4 range)* grow long heads of beautiful hair.



You're welcome!  And me too girl!  I'm trying to make it do what it do on my 4b head of hair! 



Sweetgirl08 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread!! newly relaxed after being natural for ~10yrs.
> (This is harder than I remembered!!) THANKS EVERYONE!!



Congrats, Sweetgirl08!  Glad this thread could be of use to you.  Did you relax bone straight?  Do you feel bald?  I do  after just a 7 month stretch! But I'm happy as a lark with it tho! 

PS. Congrats on your weight loss!!!


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Jul 21, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> You're welcome!  And me too girl!  I'm trying to make it do what it do on my 4b head of hair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! I went to a beautician and asked for bone straight but instead I got straight in some places and texlaxed in others. I do feel a little bald but either way I'm as happy as a kid in a candy store! 

I got rained on today and didn't have to run and hide because my hair wasn't going to transform into a huge lumpy mass on my head!!!! Yay me!  LMAO!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweetgirl08 congrats on your new relaxer! 

I don't know where that myth came from that relaxed heads run from the rain. erplexed

Anyhoo, this is a wonderful thread and I'm going to promote one of the blogs that's listed here already, but she was kind enough to do a feature on me! 

Check it out:

http://www.fromshorttolong.com/2011/07/hair-spotlight-sunnieb.html


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 22, 2011)

sunnieb congrats on your feature and also for keeping relaxed threads out of the LHCF cemetery


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb congrats on your feature and also for keeping relaxed threads out of the LHCF cemetery



Nix08 I bumped alot of 'em tonight.  Enjoy!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just created a new blog
-fitness-hair-& randomness, LOL
Check it out!
http://livepinklovelife.blogspot.com


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 22, 2011)

Luscious850 said:


> I just created a new blog
> -fitness-hair-& randomness, LOL
> Check it out!
> http://livepinklovelife.blogspot.com



Not keeping up with my own thread!  Luscious850 - great blog, I'm now following.  I need to drop this weight myself and I'm definitely interested in all hair/weight combo blogs.

JJamiah - you've definitely gotten me motivated.  Your "new" body and hair look amazing!

sunnieb - thanks for bumping last time!  You always got relaxed heads' backs!  lol.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 22, 2011)

I had no idea lonei had a blog!  I love her YT videos!!!!

http://loneisblackbritishlonghair.blogspot.com/


----------



## Luscious850 (Sep 23, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess Thanks!


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 24, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess Can I shamelessly add my blog? It's in my siggy.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 24, 2011)

MsDee14 - didn't you read my original post girl?!  Its not shameless, its letting us know where we can read more about your journey!  As you know, I'm already a follower, must have just forgotten to add ya dear!  Thanks!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 12, 2011)

Bumpity Bump Bump Bump......


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad you bumped this thread. I just subbed to your blog and a couple of others


----------



## BEEFRASER (Oct 28, 2011)

mine is getting there, I just started it  http://www.hairbox.dinstudio.co.uk/diary_1_4.html
im on a number of journeys, skin jounery, and hair joureny, my face has got small ice pic scar and large open pores, I am using a product called the dermaroller and i am showing my journey to get rid of the mess once and for all
I am also trying to get rid of stretch marks on my hips, so will be documenting the progress. Most of all mY blog is to remind me how far have come,  you can see the pics on my blog of how badly I mashed up my hair, but its recovering.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 9, 2011)

Bumping.....


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 11, 2011)

BUMP!

Some of my new favorites (excuse me if there are a couple of repeats):
http://www.6footlonghair.blogspot.com
http://blessedwmnhairjourney.blogspot.com/
http://journeytolonghair.blogspot.com/
http://healthyhairbyspecialk.blogspot.com/
http://wishfullengths.blogspot.com/
http://whatsupwithmyhair.blogspot.com/


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 11, 2012)

^^^Thanks EbonyCPrincess for the new additions!  Off to read.....


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think these 2 have been listed:

http://thecafebelle.com/profiles/blog/list?user=163fef9r2y7y9

http://www.tressbuzz.com/


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2012)

So thankful for this thread!  I was looking for something and forgot the blogger's name!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 6, 2012)

I updated the original post ladies!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 6, 2012)

No luv That's just wrong


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't know you had a blog!!  Off to subscribe


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> No luv That's just wrong



When you get a blog??

I'll check it out tonight! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 6, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> No luv That's just wrong



Girl that IS wrong!!!  You know I am a follower too...plus we talk on twitter every week!  *hangs head in shame* With that long list, I simply overlooked yours and I'm sure its not the only one!  I will update it now...people need to see your lovely waist length hair!!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey ladies, I just started earlier this year. I had been alittle lazy but I'm back on my grind. I have to some sample to review and I have to post my braids this weekend.

Ebony, you know I had to give you a hard time. My feelings were not hurt for real. Yes, we do have our weekly chat. Did you see LA Hair this week? I missed it b/c I went for a late night walk with one of the ladies in my running group.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Aug 31, 2012)

Bump! 

I've added about 7-8 new blogs to the list.  Lots of healthily relaxed girls sharing their journeys out there!!!  Keep adding to the list ladies!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks so much,im never going to stop reading now


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2012)

Did somebody mention updates???



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 7, 2012)

Updated List - we're up to over 40 relaxed hair blogs! Keep adding to the list ladies!


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 8, 2012)

http://shoulderlengthandbeyond.blogspot.com/  She's transitioning.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 8, 2012)

http://hairstrandz.blogspot.com/


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 8, 2012)

http://blutifulblaqhair.blogspot.com/

I'm a total relaxed hair blog stalker!  LOL


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 11, 2012)

http://blog.projecthealthyhair.com


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.sidneeloves.com


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 14, 2012)

http://hairmary.blogspot.com/


----------



## LesleyB (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting my blog on there (fresh lengths) EbonyCPrincess! Love the list of blogs, I'm definitely going to start following!


----------



## bgsix (Oct 13, 2012)

It's great to have so many choices!


----------



## miracles11 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gonna start a blog too cause I got stuff to saaaay! Lol. Love those u posted. Thanks.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't wait until I get a new laptop next month so I can follow all these ladies


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 29, 2012)

Bumping and reading through blogs......


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2013)

Bumping again.....


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd greatly appreciate if I can be added @EbonyCPrincess

Link: Relaxed Thairapy

Text: http://relaxedthairapy.blogspot.com


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I'd greatly appreciate if I can be added @EbonyCPrincess
> 
> Link: Relaxed Thairapy
> 
> Text: http://relaxedthairapy.blogspot.com



YAS! Off to stalk!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 13, 2013)

divachyk has a blog???????


----------



## pink219 (Jul 13, 2013)

BadMamaJama said:


> http://www.sidneeloves.com




I like that blog!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> divachyk has a blog???????



sunnieb, oh stop.  It's off to a slow start right now but maybe I'll get some love here shortly since I'm posting articles 1-2x weekly. If things go well, I will upgrade from blogspot to a paid/hosted site. Time will tell.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome to the blogging world!!! divachyk


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jul 15, 2013)

Gotcha divachyk!  And I sent you an email.  Sorry for the late reply, but welcome to the world of blogging and of course I'll be stalking you!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 1, 2013)

SuchaLady here you go!


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 1, 2013)

sunnieb Thank you girl. Ive bookmarked several of these but some dont post that often. Hmmph  Thats why we're waiting on that blog of yours oke: oke:


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 1, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> sunnieb Thank you girl. Ive bookmarked several of these but some dont post that often. Hmmph  Thats why we're waiting on that blog of yours oke: oke:



Girrrrrlllll, you know I already have the website set up, but I'm not ready to go "live" just yet. Have to wait until I have time to do some meaningful weekly updates.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 1, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Girrrrrlllll, you know I already have the website set up, but I'm not ready to go "live" just yet. Have to wait until I have time to do some meaningful weekly updates.



We've already bullied Divachyk into it. Now Im waiting on yours  Nix08 too! I wanna read more about these tea rinses and ayurvedic herbs oke:


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 2, 2013)

You're a funny girl SuchaLady  You and dh...he always says that I should do one.  I'm too shy and sometime-ish for that


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

All, Relaxed Thairapy has upgraded -- I'm at relaxedthairapy.com

Check me out!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 13, 2014)

This is probably in the thread somewhere, but her hair is gorgeous! 

http://tayshj.blogspot.com/


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 5, 2014)

Bumping....

I'm dc'ing right now and need something to read.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for bumping this thread sunnieb, I didn't know there were so many relaxed hair blogs out there. Off to do some reading.


----------

